# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Μυγάκι σε τροφή

## maria-karolina

Μόλις άδειαζα το σακουλάκι με την τροφή των κοκατίλ μου σε ένα ταπεράκι για να το βάλω στο ψυγείο και είδα μέσα ένα απαίσιο μυγάκι! Δυστυχώς τα πουλάκια μου έχουν ήδη φάει από αυτό το σακουλάκι! Είναι πολυ καλής εταιρείας τροφή, από τις καλύτερες από όσο έχω διαβάσει! Την αφαίρεσα φυσικά από το κλουβί! Τι να κάνω? Να το θεωρήσω τυχαίο γεγονός και να την ξανά αγοράσω??

----------


## vagelis76

Αφού δεν ήταν κανένα τέρας μη σκάς.... :Anim 59:  (χιούμορ)

Καρολινάκι ,όχι να συνεχίσεις να παίρνεις αυτό το μείγμα που έχουν συνηθίσει να τρώνε τα μικρά.Συμβαίνει αυτό και μάλιστα αυτή την εποχή που η υγρασία και η σχετικά ζεστή ατμόσφαιρα ευνοεί την ανάπτυξη των πεταλουδίτσων.
Μου έχει συμβεί και την έχω καταναλώσει κανονικά και δεν αντιμετώπισα πρόβλημα.Την υπόλοιπη την έβαλα στο ψυγείο και ήταν μια χαρά.

Το οτι αναπτύχθηκε πεταλουδίτσα σημαίνει οτι δε περιέχει ουσίες κατα την επεξεργασία της που ίσως προκαλούσαν μεγαλύτερο κακό στον οργανισμό των μικρών σου.

Εσύ αποφασίσεις τι θα κάνεις....εγώ σου είπα τι έκανα σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση.

----------


## maria-karolina

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Βαγγέλη μου...

----------


## mitsman

Για να το αποφευγουμε αυτο καλο θα ηταν να την βαζουμε σε πανινο σακουλι να αναπνει και ανοιχτη απο πανω....

πεταξα 25 ευρω τροφη για καρδερινες με αυτες τις πεταλουδιτσες!!!!  παλιοκατασταση!


αν παρατηρησεις μεσα πρεπει να εχουν κανει αυγα... θα προτιμουσα να μην δωσεις την  συγκεκριμενη τροφη που σου εχει μεινει!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Την πέταξα Δημήτρη μου... σιγά μην την άφηνα!! Το μυγάκι υπήρχε μέσα στην τροφή γιατί βγήκε με το που άνοιξα το σακουλάκι! Χτες την είχα αγοράσει, δεν την είχα καιρό... Αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα, αφού είναι κλειστή αεροστεγώς, πώς μπορεί να παραμείνει ζωντανό ένα μυγάκι εκεί μέσα??????

----------


## vagelis76

> Το μυγάκι υπήρχε μέσα στην τροφή γιατί βγήκε με το που άνοιξα το σακουλάκι! Χτες την είχα αγοράσει, δεν την είχα καιρό...


Την επιστρέφεις στο κατάστημα και ζητάς να σου δώσει άλλη,ξέρουν εκείνοι οτι συμβαίνει και θα πρέπει να σου κάνουν την αλλαγή...
εμένα μου το είπε προκαιρού ο ίδιος ο μαγαζάτορας....." αν την ανοίξεις και έχει πεταλουδίτσα φέρτην να στην αλλάξω,αυτή την εποχή αντιμετωπίζουμε πρόβλημα ... "

----------


## panaisompatsos

Πώς κάνεις έτσι, πόση τροφή μπορεί να φάει ένα μυγάκι!!! χα χα
Ελα σε αστειεύω, πιθανόν να οφείλεται σε κακή αποθήκευση της τροφής απο η τον πωλητη η απο τον εισαγωγέα.
Αν στο κατάστημα άπο όπου την πήρες είσαι τακτική πελάτης τότε καλό ήταν να το αναφέρεις στον ιδιοκτήτη ώστε και αυτός με τη σειρά του να πάρει τα ανάλογα μέτρα.
Αν απο την άλλη μπήκες τυχαία σε αυτο το μαγαζί και σε ενόχλησε το πιό πάνω γεγονός τοτε να μη ξαναπάς.
Καλημέρα...

----------


## vikitaspaw

καπου διαβασα οτι τα μυγακια κ τα αυγα τους δεν προκαλουν κακο στα πουλια μας κ οτι εκεινα ξερουν να ξεχωρισουν τι να φανε κ τι οχι. Αντιθετως δειχνει οτι η τροφη ειναι καλης ποιοτητας απ τη στιγμη που επιβιωνουν μεσα μικροοργανισμοι. Κ μενα βγαλανε πεταλουδιτσες...εβαλα την τροφη 2  24ωρα στην καταψυξη κ πεθαναν κ οι πεταλουδιτσες κ τα αυγα κ οι προνυμφες..

----------


## mitsman

εμενα παντως εγινε τροφη για τα σπουργιτια αν και παρατηρησα οτι μετα απο 5 μερες ανοιχτο στη αυλη μου ειχαν εξαφανιστει ολα!!!
βεβαια εγω φοβηθηκα και δεν την ξαναεδωσα ποτε στα πουλακια μου!!

----------


## geam

έχω διαβάσει πως τα μυγάκια αυτά και οι πεταλουδίτσες, ευθύνονται για την ασπεργίλλωση … δεν υπάρχει θεραπεία, και είναι θανατηφόρα για τα πουλιά…
ειδικά αν κάνουν σαν ιστό… σαν χνούδι μέσα στους σπόρους…

Συνεχίζοντας την παρουσίαση των ασθενειών που εμφανίζονται στα πτηνά συντροφιάς και ειδικότερα στα καναρίνια και τα παπαγαλάκια, θα προσπαθήσουμε να παρουσιάσουμε περιγραφικά τις κυριότερες ασθένειες που οφείλονται σε Λοιμώδεις παράγοντες. Αυτές είναι 4 βασικές κατηγορίες:

Λοιμώδη νοσήματα που οφείλονται σε βακτήριαΛοιμώδη νοσήματα που οφείλονται σε ιούςΛοιμώδη νοσήματα που οφείλονται σε μύκητεςΛοιμώδη νοσήματα που οφείλονται σε παράσιτα.*Λοιμώδη νοσήματα που οφείλονται σε Βακτήρια*

Μετάδοση – Εξάπλωση: Τα βακτηριακά νοσήματα μεταδίδονται στα πτηνά συντροφιάς από άγρια πτηνά που ζουν στη φύση.
Προσβάλουν περισσότερο τα πτηνά που εκτρέφονται ομαδικά ή συγχρωτίζονται κατά ομάδες στα καταστήματα πώλησης, ενώ σπανιότερα παρατηρούνται σε μεμονωμένα πτηνά. Η μόλυνση γίνεται στους νεοσσούς από μολυσμένους γονείς, ενώ στα ενήλικα πτηνά από τροφή, νερό, έντομα κλπ.

Συμπτώματα: Τα βακτηριακά νοσήματα εμφανίζονται με κοινή συμπτωματολογία όπως η κατάπτωση, το ανορθωμένο πτέρωμα, η ανορεξία, η ταχύπνοια (λόγω πυρετού), η αυξημένη κατανάλωση ύδατος στην αρχή και η μειωμένη στη συνέχεια και η διάρροια. Η διάρκεια των συμπτωμάτων είναι από 2 έως 5 ημέρες και σε περίπτωση που αυτά δε γίνουν αντιληπτά από την αρχή, οδηγούν το πτηνό στο θάνατο.

Διάγνωση: Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να γίνει διάγνωση του ακριβούς βακτηριακού νοσήματος που προσβάλλει το πτηνό. Επειδή τα συμπτώματα είναι κοινά σε όλα, η διάγνωση μπορεί να στηριχτεί σε καλλιέργεια από δείγμα που προέρχεται από τις εκκρίσεις του αναπνευστικού, αλλά και τα περιττώματα του πτηνού.
Θεραπεία: Η θεραπεία βασίζεται στην έγκαιρη χορήγηση αντιβιοτικών. Για την εκλογή του κατάλληλου αντιβιοτικού, θα πρέπει να γίνει η ταυτοποίηση του υπεύθυνου βακτηριακού παράγοντα και εν συνεχεία η επιλογή του φαρμάκου θα στηριχτεί στο αντιβιόγραμμα. Η χορήγηση των αντιβιοτικών στα πτηνά, γίνεται συνήθως με το νερό τους.

Συνοπτική περιγραφή - ταξινόμηση
Σαλμονέλλωση (Salmonella Typhimurium). Προσβάλλονται έντερο, ήπαρ, σπλήνας κλπ.Κολοβακτηριδίωση (Escherichia coli). Προσβάλλονται έντερο, ήπαρ, σπλήνας, αεροφόροι σάκοι, περικάρδιο.Μυκοπλάσμωση (P.P.L.O). Προσβάλλονται τραχεία, αεροφόροι σάκοι, περικάρδιο, ήπαρ κλπ.Ορνίθωση – Ψιττάκωση (Chlamydia psitacci). Προσβάλλονται αεροφόροι σάκοι, πνεύμονες, καρδιά, ήπαρ, σπλήνας, έντερο. Σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις είναι δυνατή η μόλυνση του ανθρώπου (Ψιττάκωση), αερογενώς, από την εισπνοή του βακτηρίου που αποβάλλεται από το ρινικό έκκριμα και τα κόπρανα των μολυσμένων πτηνών.Ψευδοφυματίωση (Yersinia Pseudotuberculosis). Προσβάλλονται ήπαρ, σπλήνας, έντερο.
*Λοιμώδη νοσήματα που οφείλονται σε ιούς*

Μετάδοση – Εξάπλωση: Η μελέτη της παθογένειας των ιών στα πτηνά αναψυχής έχει αναπτυχθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια. Συνήθως οι ιοί μεταδίδονται αερογενώς από τα άγρια πτηνά (σπουργίτια, περιστέρια κλπ), ή με τσιμπήματα αιματοφάγων εντόμων (κουνούπια), ή με τις μολυσμένες τροφές και νερό.

Συμπτώματα: Συνήθως έχουν οξεία εμφάνιση και διαδρομή και εμφανίζονται με κατάπτωση, ανορεξία, ανορθωμένο πτέρωμα, ρινικό και οφθαλμικό έκκριμα, δερματικές αλλοιώσεις (ευλογιά), νευρικά συμπτώματα (παραμυξοϊωση).

Θεραπεία: Δεν υπάρχει ειδική θεραπευτική αγωγή. Προτείνεται η χορήγηση αντιβιοτικών για τις δευτερογενείς βακτηριακές επιπλοκές, η χορήγηση βιταμινών και ιχνοστοιχείων για τη βελτίωση της γενικής κατάστασης.

Πρόληψη: απομόνωση για δύο εβδομάδες των νέων πτηνών σε μία εκτροφή, καταπολέμηση εντόμων, χρησιμοποίηση εμβολίων στις εκτροφές.

Συνοπτική περιγραφή – ταξινόμηση
Ευλογιά (Διφθερίτιδα – Διφθεροευλογιά ) (Poxvirus). Προσβάλλονται αναπνευστικό (μεμβράνες στη στοματική κοιλότητα), οφθαλμοί, γωνίες ράμφους, δέρμα κεφαλής και τραχήλου.Παραμυξοϊωση (Paramyxovirus). Προσβάλλονται αναπνευστικό και πεπτικό και έχει υψηλή θνησιμότητα. Στα Περιστέρια η ασθένεια εμφανίζεται με χαρακτηριστικά νευρικά συμπτώματα (στρεψαυχενισμός).Ερπητοϊωση (Herpevirus). Γρήγορη και θανατηφόρα εξέλιξη με πεπτικά και αναπνευστικά συμπτώματα στα ψιττακοειδή και τα περιστέρια.
*Λοιμώδη νοσήματα που οφείλονται σε μύκητες*

Μετάδοση – Εξάπλωση: Παρατηρούνται κυρίως σε πτηνά που ευρίσκονται σε συνωστισμό, σε περιβάλλον με αυξημένη υγρασία και θερμοκρασία, σε πτηνά που εμφανίζουν ανοσοκαταστολή, σε χρόνια χορήγηση αντιβιοτικών, σε κατανάλωση μουχλιασμένων τροφών, ενώ η κύρια οδός μόλυνσης είναι η αναπνευστική.

Συμπτώματα: Επειδή οι μύκητες προσβάλλουν διάφορα συστήματα του οργανισμού των πτηνών, τα συμπτώματα ποικίλλουν ανάλογα με την εντόπιση της προσβολής. Κυρίως παρατηρείται αδυναμία, δύσπνοια, θορυβώδης αναπνοή, εμετοί, διάρροια, δερματικές αλλοιώσεις (δερματική μυκητίαση).

Θεραπεία: Συνήθως δεν εφαρμόζεται θεραπεία, διότι σπάνια γίνεται διάγνωση σε ζωντανά πτηνά.

Πρόληψη: Απαιτείται αυξημένη καθαριότητα του περιβάλλοντος χώρου, καλός εξαερισμός και περιορισμός της σκόνης.

Συνοπτική περιγραφή – ταξινόμηση
Ασπεργίλλωση (Aspergillus fumigatus). Προσβάλλεται αναπνευστικό και πεπτικό σύστημα.Καντιτίαση (Candida albicans). Προσβάλλονται στοματική κοιλότητα και πρόλοβος.Δερματική Μυκητίαση (Trichophyton, Microsporum). Πτερόρροια και δερματικές αλλοιώσεις στην περιοχή της κεφαλής.
*Λοιμώδη νοσήματα που οφείλονται σε παράσιτα*

Τα παράσιτα που προκαλούν νόσο στα πτηνά αναψυχής ανήκουν σε δύο μεγάλες κατηγορίες: τα Ενδοπαράσιτα ή εσωτερικά παράσιτα και τα Εξωπαράσιτα ή Εξωτερικά παράσιτα.

4 α. Ενδοπαρισιτώσεις

Μετάδοση - εξάπλωση: Αποτελούν σοβαρό πρόβλημα στα πτηνά εκτροφών και μεταδίδονται και διασπείρονται στο περιβάλλον από τα άγρια πτηνά.

Συμπτώματα: παρατηρούνται ανορεξία, κατάπτωση, ανορθωμένο πτέρωμα, διάρροια συνήθως αιμορραγική, δύσπνοια. Θεραπεία: Μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν κατά περίπτωση διάφορες φαρμακευτικές ουσίες σε ανάλογους συνδυασμούς όπως: Αντικοκκιδιακά φάρμακα (σουλφοναμίδες φουράνια), Μετρονιδαζόλη, Πιπεραζίνη, Λεβαμιζόλη, Ιβερμεκτίνη.

Συνοπτική περιγραφή – ταξινόμηση

A) Πρωτόζωα
A.1) Κοκκίδια (Eimeria, Isospora, Atoxoplasma, Toxoplasma). Προκαλούν εντερίτιδα.
A.2) Τριχομονάδες. Εντοπίζονται στη στοματική κοιλότητα, τον οισοφάγο και τον πρόλοβο.
A.3) Τζιάρντια. Προκαλούν εντερίτιδα.
B) Αιμοπρωτόζωα: (Aegyptianella, Plasmodium, Haemoproteus, Leucocytozoon, Trypanosoma)
C) Ελμινθες
C.1) Νηματώδη (Ασκαριδίαση, Καπιλλαρίωση, Συγγάμωση). Τα δύο πρώτα εντοπίζονται στο έντερο και το τρίτο εντοπίζεται στην τραχεία.
C.2) Κεστώδη. Εντοπίζονται στο έντερο.

4 β. Εξωπαρασιτώσεις

A) Φθείρες (Mallophaga)
B) Ακάρεα (Dermanyssus gallinae, Ornithonyssus sylviarum, Knemidocoptes spp, Sternostoma tracheocolum)
C) Κρότωνες (Argas).

Για την καταπολέμησή τους χρησιμοποιούνται τα οργανοφωσφορικά, το carbaryl η ιβερμεκτίνη,με ιδιαίτερη προσοχή και στις συνιστώμενες δόσεις.

Το άρθρο παραχωρήθηκε στο PetBirds για δημοσίευση από τον κτηνίατρο κ.******




***αναφορά ονόματος ιατρου
vagelis76

----------


## vikitaspaw

ωχ...αγχωθηκα τωρα! Παω να ταισω κ εγω τα σπουργιτια...
Με πεισατε!

----------


## geam

> ωχ...αγχωθηκα τωρα! Παω να ταισω κ εγω τα σπουργιτια...
> Με πεισατε!


φρόντισε να δηλητηριάσεις τα καημένα τα σπουργιτάκια....

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να ενημερωσω υπευθυνα αν τα μαμουνακια αυτα ειναι επικινδυνα ή οχι για τα πουλια (μονο αν συνοδευονται απο μικροβια) αλλα μπορω να προτεινω να βαζουμε τους σπορους αν εχουμε περισσεια το καλοκαιρι ,στην καταψυξη σε σακκουλακια .επισης να μην ψωνιζουμε σπορους μεσα στο καλοκαιρι αλλα να περιμενουμε τη νεα σοδεια .ερχεται στις εταιριες που εισαγουν σχεδον μεσα οκτωβρη και αν δεν τις διαθετουν οι ιδιοι οι εισαγωγεις και λιανικη ,τις δινουν στους λιανοπωλητες μολις τελειωσει η παλια φουρνια (σχετικα συντομα αν οχι αμεσως )

----------


## Leonidas

mitsman....τα φαγες τα δολια τα σπουργιτια.... ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μια φιλη σε πετ σοπ αντιμετωπισε τετοιο προβλημα με συσκευασμενη τροφη,πηρε την εταιρια και της ειπαν οτι δεν μπορουν ν ακανουνκατι και οτι πρεπει να τα βαζει στο ψυγειο...

οποτε και εμεις το ιδιο κανουμε?πρεπει να βαζουμε τους σπορους στο ψυγειο τελικα?

----------


## vikitaspaw

τι να πρωτοβαζουμε στο ερμο το ψυγειο που χει γεμισει παπαγαλοτροφες!!

----------


## Nikkk

Εγω παιδιά έχω στο ψυγείο κ το ρύζι αλλά κ το αλεύρι για ν'αποφεύγω το μαμούνιασμα. Πιστεύω αυτή είναι η καλύτερη λύση κ για τα σποράκια. Αυτά τα πεταλουδάκια είναι πραγματικά πολύ εκνευριστικά!!!!

----------


## douke-soula

και γω απο Μαϊο μεχρι μεσα Οκτωβρη ,τα σπορια των πουλιων τα βαζω 
σε πλαστικο δοχειο τροφιμων και στο ψυγειο

----------

